# circulation problems??



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

hi just wondering is it normal for anxiety induce ibs to cause circulation problems?? i'm a 23 yr old male ibs-d and anxiety suffering, and when having an anxiety attack along with ibs symptoms i encounter circulation problems particularly in the groin region, is this normal i do i have anther problem which needs addressing? if so is there anything that helps with circulation.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Anxiety can cause all sorts of problems, including circulatory. Are you being treated for the anxiety?


----------

